# Need a crawling vine that will keep leaves until Dec



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

My deer stand is located on a Highline in Jasper county. Large plastic box out in the wide open. Want to add some cover and 3d. Have tried netting and was not impressed. Going to screw some lattice all the way around it. Plant some type of crawling vine that will hold cover until mid Dec or longer. Will be in direct sunlight, water will depend on rain. 

Looking for any advice of what yall think may work. If I have to locate some native and transport will do that if it is what it takes. Muscadine was my first thought, but it is usually in shade and does not keep leaves very long. Thanks for the help


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Confederate Jasmine...or Carolina Jasmine...will keep leaves all year..and grow fast. Not too sure about your water supply though..

.02


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

*evergreen* wisteria. Thick green all year long and needs little care. I planted two by a pergola and a year later it was covered. I have about a hundred seeds I gathered from last year iff you want some, PM an address and i will send them.

Gary


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Trumpet vine, aka hummingbird vine. It will cover it & then some in a year. VERY drought resistant...

Bring shears for trimming prior to opening day & then hang them on a nail in your stand.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

thanks for the info guys. Going to check them out.

Daddyhoney thanks for the offer, but going to be early spring before this project takes place. Afraid the seeds would go bad or I would loose them before then.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

If you go with the trumpet vine, you won't need seeds... Drive around and you will see it growing up telephone poles, simply cut some 12-18" pieces & stick them in pots of dirt & they will root over the winter and be ready to plant by spring.

Also you won't need to screw any lattice to your stand, as it puts out huge numbers of tendrils that can grab/hold onto anything (even glass).


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Plain ole honeysuckle!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> Trumpet vine, aka hummingbird vine. It will cover it & then some in a year. VERY drought resistant...
> 
> Bring shears for trimming prior to opening day & then hang them on a nail in your stand.


I wonder if this would attract bees?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Everything mentioned has flowers & will attract bees. 

I myself have found that if you 'let them do their thing', they will leave you alone... Now red wasps/yellow jackets that have a nest are another thing entirely... Hang a fresh 'Hot Shot' 2X/year in your stand & that problem is solved. 

I hate wasps & yellow jackets... to me, there is nothing worst than crawling up there & hearing buzzing under the tin...


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

try sweet potato vine. it grows in 2 colors that i know of. i use it for ground cover in the flower beds and it crawls up anything it can grab.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

try fig ivey green all year and will climb with out any help will even stick to glass, if you want some come to my house and dig up tons of it free. I use it to cover the fence as we have a pool and privacy is a must. If you buy at garden center a 3'' pot is about 4.00 not cheap slow growing but effective


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I've never thought about ivy up the deer stand but I can tell you that you don't want a pisseed off hummer in your blind with you! Lol. 

Cool idea. Let us know what you go with/ how it works. 


Cody C


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I posted earlier that honeysuckle would be good,but like the idea of trumpetvine better,just because hummingbirds love it.Sometimes called hummingbird vine.


----------

